# First Cyp is comming



## Dido (Feb 13, 2011)

Hy, 
came home from a long Trip, and someone was thinking in my storage room for Calanthe it was to cold, so turned on the heating a little. 
It induced the growth at the calanthe and cymbidium, but the worst thing is that I stored to pots with cyps in there, which <i purchased new, 
so here the first nose is comming out, maybe you know it, it is a species which dont tolerate late frost, this is why I have it indoor this year. 

will update soon. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And a bletilla is starting to grow





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## monocotman (Feb 13, 2011)

*formosanum?*

Hi Dido,

first up is usually formosanum - nice plant. There is usually quite a wait for the next one to flower!
I'll have to get another one- mine didn't make it through last winter.
I've also had to pull three plants out of the dark shed into the light as new shoots are showing.
Spring seems to be early this year. I think we had all our UK winter in December. It's been pretty mild since then,

Regards,

David


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 13, 2011)

oops, but interesting. am making first plunge into terrestrials (australians) this year


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2011)

monocotman said:


> Hi Dido,
> 
> first up is usually formosanum - nice plant. There is usually quite a wait for the next one to flower!
> I'll have to get another one- mine didn't make it through last winter.
> ...



Yeap it is formosanum.:evil: Hope the plants outside will sleep
more time. Still watching the rest in my cold storage. 

The ones outside look good till now. 

Losed only one plectrochilum in my cold storage, a cat come in and thought it is cat litere in there. The plectrochilum was lying on the ground.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my! Is Spring that close???


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Dido said:


> Losed only one plectrochilum in my cold storage, a cat come in and thought it is cat litere in there. The plectrochilum was lying on the ground.



Bad luck there. Good luck w/ early cyps.


----------



## Dido (Feb 27, 2011)

update on the plants

the flower is a little more red in the original plant. 
Baught it as formosa but it is a kind of striata....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanx for the update, good luck.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 28, 2011)

Well since both are nearly subtropical plants the extra growth time should be no problem. My C. formosanum typically start growth in late March and flower by mid April and finally go down in mid November - a longer cycle than most Cyps.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice Bletilla! The cyp looks great too.


----------

